# 1965 Schwinn Corvette II



## koolbikes (May 8, 2021)

Here's a AA January 1965 Schwinn CORVETTE II that I purchased at the 2021 Spring Memory Lane Swap Meet, Original Condition, Black, Yellow Band 2 Speed Kickback, Lots of upgrades, NOS W/W Superior Tires, Ball Light, Front Rack, Grips, Pedals. Needs a good detailing, chrome is spectacular, all the correct stuff ! I have been looking for a nice example for awhile !


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (May 8, 2021)

koolbikes said:


> I have been looking for a nice example for awhile !



You nailed it. Really really nice bike.


----------



## SoBayRon (May 8, 2021)

Nice one. Glad you found what you were looking for. From the pics I have seen from ML, it seems like there was just about any type you could desire. Ride it and enjoy it!


----------



## rollfaster (May 8, 2021)

Wow! Incredible condition.


----------



## Rivnut (May 17, 2021)

I have a number of Schwinn middleweights that SHOULD have a similar light, but every bike but one was missing the light when I got the the bike.  The light on the one was so corroded from leaking batteries, it may have just as well been missing.  What happens to all of these lights?

Nice bike, I’m envious.


----------



## Tim s (Jun 30, 2021)

Love to see the results after you clean it up. Tim


----------



## Billythekid (Jul 29, 2021)

I thought the corvette had 3 studs on the side of the seat ?


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 29, 2021)

Billythekid said:


> I thought the corvette had 3 studs on the side of the seat ?




True and false.  😜  The deluxe crash rail Mesinger from 1958 thru 1961 had a total of 6 rivets on the sides holding the cover on. 1962 was a one year only and had a total of 4 rivets, two on each side. The 1963 models and later had the slip on covers. And each year it changed they seemed to have a weird overlap period.


----------



## Schulze (Feb 8, 2022)

That is a really nice Corvette II. Picked this up not long ago. Needs a little love.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Feb 9, 2022)

Schulze said:


> That is a really nice Corvette II. Picked this up not long ago. Needs a little love.
> 
> View attachment 1566830



I have a '59 3 speed Corvette, it is one of my favorite bikes. I feel so cool and fancy with all the shiny  squeezy things on the handlebars hahaha. The 3 speed is nice for my old chicken legs, it is a bit hilly around here. Good luck let us see it when all cleaned up.


----------



## koolbikes (Feb 9, 2022)

1965 was the last year for the Schwinn Corvette model.
Here's another 1965 Corvette II Tread... Coppertone 2-speed, super nice example








						1965 Corvette II | Middleweight Bicycles
					

Just picked this up in a package deal with a 63 Stingray. From what I’ve read it’s a one year only bike and I’m not sure if the rear rack is original but It sure is clean. Not sure if I’m keeping it or not but I do enjoy riding it.




					thecabe.com


----------



## koolbikes (Feb 9, 2022)

Schwinn Dealership Display Card for a 1965 Schwinn Corvette II


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Feb 9, 2022)

koolbikes said:


> Schwinn Dealership Display Card for a 1965 Schwinn Corvette II
> 
> View attachment 1567202



I'll take a 2 speed thank you, make it one of each at $67.95 hahaha


----------



## koolbikes (Feb 9, 2022)

1965 Schwinn Dealers Corvette II Features & Specifications Sheet.


----------

